# Medical Concern



## Dunn (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm an American Expat with Canadian citizenship. I moved here as a child, so I don't understand my rights as an American.

I'm hoping I can get some help with a medical procedure that went wrong. OHIP has covered everything. The problem is I think I'm going to need real legal help to get the surgery corrected because I believe the doctor is trying to hide what he's done and the other doctors cover for each other.

Thanks for any help and advie!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Dunn said:


> Hi, I'm an American Expat with Canadian citizenship. I moved here as a child, so I don't understand my rights as an American.
> 
> I'm hoping I can get some help with a medical procedure that went wrong. OHIP has covered everything. The problem is I think I'm going to need real legal help to get the surgery corrected because I believe the doctor is trying to hide what he's done and the other doctors cover for each other.
> 
> Thanks for any help and advie!


You should lodge your concern/complaint with The College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario. 
All Doctors Search | Doctor Search | College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario


----------

